# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Установка 1С на UBUNTU 20.04 пошагово (Новичок)

## woodenbear

Уважаемые форумчане, прошу помощи в установке 1С на убунту 20,04
Сразу скажу что я новичок в линуксе, установил его, скачал 1С
вот от сюда

Клиент DEB 64-bit 
Сервер DEB 64-bit

Сервер установил а клиент не хочет пишет
Неразрешимая зависимость




> National resource files for 1C:Enterprise 8.3.18.1128 client
> The package includes national resource files for 1C:Enterprise 8.3.18.1128 client applications. Available languages:


Подскажите начинающему)) есть ли инструкция пошаговая? делаю сервер с 1с для своих нужд.
Раньше был 1С на виндовс сервер 2008 но взломали и все зашифровали, сейчас хочу все сделать на линуксе, но "баран" в этом деле )))

----------


## asotel

[вот вам ссылка]https://losst.ru/ustanovka-servera-1s-na-ubuntu-20-04[/URL]

----------

